# Without a tree stand



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

First year bow hunting, i dont have a tree stand, should i just sit on the ground up against a tree? or what should i do? :sniper:


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

If your just starting bow hunting I say dont use a stand at all. Get the hang of it first. Shooting from a stand adds different angles and difficulties. I have bow hunted for 18 years now and still hunt on the ground 90% of the time. If you can afford it buy a quality gille suit and a good folding saw and a heavy pruner. Play the wind and set up in the thickest crap you can find. My favorite is a big tree surrounded by brush. I prune my way in to the brush, thats one shooting lane. Then trim one more. ONLY if needed. Dont trim too much. Draw your bow and make sure you have all the room you need but leave lots of cover. I have 3 book bucks on my wall 6 all together. 4 of them I shot from the ground at less than 20 yards. Good Luck!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I've shot more deer from the ground than I have from a stand with bow. Practice shooting from your knees, or from a seated position on a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes! for sure, practice every situation and position. I wouldn't get a pop up blind unless you really need to. If there is enough cover to blend your blind in there is enough cover to hide you. Think like a sniper


----------

